# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Equivalent IPtables et Netfilter sous windows

## AkH

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe une quivalence d'IPTables et de Netfilter sous Windows (XP Pro & W2K).

En effet, je souhaite dvelopper une application de type PareFeu, et donc accder aux trames 
(non pas de copie de trames style winpcap).

J'ai lu sur Internet (non 100% fiable comme info) qu'il faudrait "forwarder" les trames dans "user space" 
et ensuite dire au kernel via logiciel de lui demander de laisser passer la trame ou non.

Pourriez vous me donner des dbut de pistes.

D'avance merci.

----------


## Manumation

Salut,

Aucune ide si cela peut t'aider, mais a peut faire office de "piste" :

http://www.toocharger.com/windows/re...rames-reseaux/

----------


## AkH

Il semblerai qu'il existe Winpkfilter.

Si quelqu'un a des sources ou des exemples...

----------


## Jannus

Premier lien donn par un moteur de recherche : Winpkfilter

----------

